# New Hope with mini-IVf for us young-at-heart ones



## spring-chicken (May 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I've just joined FF and would just to share my new revelation and give hope to women in their 40's. It's a very emotional journey for all of us and to keep getting knocked down by being told donor eggs is the only option is very soul-destroying. 
But I remain strong and still have hope, and try not to be put off my journey to have my own child with my own eggs... however small the odds may be! 

I have had 4 failed attempts, but now have only just recently discovered 'mini-IVF' and went to New York (New Hope clinic) for our first consultation...and hooray, the lovely Dr Zhang (a pioneer in this field who has had a birth in a lady 49yr with her OWN EGG!)  has given us new hope by agreeing to let us have 6 cycles of a more natural low-stimulation IVF, using minimal drugs and letting the body produce it's own number of low number, but better quality eggs, which hopefully will give us a better chance than the maximum dose 600iu menopur i've been on the last 4 cycles! ...I haven't received the exact protocol yet, but I think i will be using only 2 vials(150iu) menopur on 3 days only during the cycle combined with clomid. The embryos are then vitrified (super-fast frozen) and then transferred back after having had a natural cycle when the uterus lining is thicker (clomid can thin the lining and hence lessen chance of implantation). This system seems to make far better sense to me than being pumped with extremely high doses to produce higher number of eggs but compromising on quality!

Has anyone else had the mini-ivf protocol?  and anybody else been to New Hope? Another FF member Momito has had a positive result which is fantastice news and I was wondering if anyone else has had any experience?

Now we have new energy from New Hope    and we pray for our dream  

So to all you ladies out there......don't lose hope. It's not an easy journey, you need to be strong and persevere and don't listen to those negative consultants out there....There IS hope!  

Love
Spring-chicken          xxxx


----------



## Suze21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Spring Chicken

I was interested to read your post as we recently went for a consultation with Dr Zhang at the New Hope clinic in NYC. We were recommended by a friend of a friend who is pregnant through them aged 45+ and after years of trying. In our case, with me aged 44 and after 6 miscarriages we are sort of seeing it as a 'last hope' before moving to egg donation.

We thought everything he said made a lot of sense for people who have a higher FSH and have not reponded well in the past to traditional IVF drugs and protocol.

How have you found then to deal with? Has it been easy to find someone to work with them in the UK to do all the necessary blood tests and scans? We are currently working with the ARGC in London here as we think they are our best chance of staying pregnant and dealing with our auto immune issues if we are fortunate enough to get pregnant again.

I would be really interested in how you are getting along.

Best wishes and good luck
Suze


----------



## spring-chicken (May 7, 2010)

Hi Suze,

We went over for a egg collection, but I ovulated between here and New York!!!!  
..so not such a great start at all!!      
...BUT we just have to persevere and make sure that doesn't happen again. The clinic is sooo busy and the communications haven't been all that great, but I do have faith in the clinic....AND they are happy to let us try a few times!  ...They will be monitoring me much more closely now, so let's see what the next cycle brings  

The clinics here are certainly more concerned about there statistics than letting us have a few more attempts.....after all, it's not IMPOSSIBLE...not yet anyway!  For clinics here, 45yrs seems to be their cut-off point to using own eggs.....unless anyone knows any different?

It's all about being in control of your own destiny....not some consultant TELLING you what you should do ie. to use donor eggs.... I'll decide IF and when i use donor eggs, but until then, i want the freedom to make my own decisions.....and if it means frequent trips to NY, then that's what it  has to be.
I am being monitored here at my local IVF clinic and they fax they blood and scan results to NY on the same day, and then NY lets me know in the evening what my further instructions are...it works very well...but I do have to be ready to do things at the drop of a hat, which is stressfull in itself, but I am planning to go over in a couple of months and just take a couple of months out so i can chill and focus without the stress of rushing here n there all the time.

It's so sad to hear about your miscarriages....when you try so hard to get pregnant, and actually manage it, then for it to be taken away must be devastating!!  
I hope the clinic can find a reason why this is happening  
...Be strong and never loose hope  

SpringChicken
xxx


----------



## Suze21 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi

It was good to see your response - it was my first post and response even though i have been looking at the site since my first miscarriage in 2006!

What bad luck ovulating in the air! and so frustrating. Like you I am very hopefully of the clinic as the theory just seems to make sense. 

I have just had such a frustrating 10 days with the New Hope though; e mails bouncing back, phone calls been cut off and then today I was given a message by the receptionist that a passing nurse, Katy, had said I must be post menopausal! Not a good day! I have e mailed Dr Zhang himself to see if he can intervene and give me some sensible suggestions (my period is late, not pregnant but I did have a cyst on the scan and this has messed up my cycle before.)

My friend of a friend who recommended the clinic (and is also a gynae at the Lister) is due to give birth after working with New Hope very shortly, with her own eggs and she is I believe 47. Your idea of going to NYC for a couple of months is a great one. Do you know some people there? I used to live there when I was 26 and still have a few friends there which makes the thought of frequent visits a bit more enjoyable.

We have also been checking out egg donation options in South Africa, US and Spain but I am not sure I am mentally there yet.

Good luck for the next cycle   (thought i had better use a font face now I am making my second post!)

Suze


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi all
Could I ask what fsh readings you have all had? I am wondering if I would qualify for mini-ivf. I ovulate (a scan just before last DE IVF showed I had an egg) but don't really have periods any more.


----------



## spring-chicken (May 7, 2010)

Hi RubyRed,

My fsh is really variable...between 13 -43 at highest!!  So Doc is trying to get the levels down by adding oestrogen tabs and varying doses.  Even on these, my levels are still up and down, but better on them than not.

By the way, the fertility show is on at the Olympia on 5-6th November and New Hope clinic are going to be there...definitely worth going along and having a chat with them.

All the best
SpringChicken    xx


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the tip - I have bought my ticket for the Olympia show!
Is it the doctor at the New Hope CLinic who is trying to get your fsh levels down? - just wondered if that was part of the package.

xx
Rubyred


----------



## Jupiter2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello,

My first post. I'm so encouraged to see others my age trying to have a baby with their own eggs.

I'm 47, married for the first time 1.5 years ago and have been TTC ever since. I have an appointment at the New Hope Clinic in New York next week.

NHC's "one good egg" policy gives us older women a chance to have our own genetic child. It's slim, but it's a chance. As for me, it's one definitely worth taking. There are two versions of ivf, 'mini' and 'natural'. Both are easier on the body and cheaper than regular ivf. New Hope's website has a good description of both. There's also a section entitled "IVF For Older Women". These guys say they don't turn you down because of low AMH and high FSH. I'll let you know next week. I've been to two other clinics and both told me I had to use a DE or they wouldn't treat me.

SpringChicken, I understand your feelings totally. I have to try with my own eggs before I can even consider a DE. If this fails, maybe my feelings will change. Or not, who knows? If I don't try, it definitely won't happen!!! Please give an update. I'd love to know how you're progressing.

Thanks for listening. I haven't really talked to anybody about this. The one friend I told had a very negative reaction and I haven't talked about it since.

Wishing everyone all the luck in the world,
Jupiter2


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to join this thread as I am of a similar age, & like you Jupiter, just got married for the first time! (summer 2009). The work the NY clinic are doing sounds really promising...however we are almost at the point of trying DE again (tried once before- BFN). We hope to have one last Fet first in early summer using up our last 4 embryos (the best of) which were frozen in 2005 (me aged 44) so chances of success are slim but feel like we need closure on this before DE...

Good luck to you all


----------



## Jupiter2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Helen3,

Good luck with your Fet.  Stay positive and, most importantly from what I understand, RELAX. Oh yeah, and right after transfer, watch your favorite sitcom. The more laughs the better    Apparently, laughing increases your chances of success. And the stress relief it provides sure couldn't hurt! Personally, I plan to read reviews of cat training devices on Amazon. Those things are hilarious.

I got married in 2009, too (June 6).  I'd given up on finding someone who could put up with me, much less on the notion of having children. Now, here I am. Hopefully, New Hope can help me. No one else would even give me a shot. If it doesn't pan out, guess I'll have to consider DE. I haven't quite grasped that idea yet and have a lot of reservations. I suppose I'm lucky there's even a choice. There's an experimental technique called Nuclear Transfer that uses the nucleus of your egg, the mitochondrial DNA of a donar and sperm. The resulting embryo would be genetically yours. Too far down the road to help me but it's nice to know that others in the future will have options.

Keep us posted about the Fet.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Jupiter.
I LOVE your idea of laughter after the transfer   - I'm definitely up for that!
Regarding DE, the way I see it is this. Various children in my life, in particular, virtually every baby & young child I have ever spent long enough with, & my niece & nephew (now 18 & 14) have stolen my heart. I KNOW therefore that I could love just about any child I am priviledged enough to get to hang out with. I also LOVE my cat with all my heart. Therefore, I can only imagine that if a small being grew inside of me & to whom I gave birth, who would then depend on me in his/her early life, then I would fall 100% in love with this child, they would mean everything to me, regardless of the fact that they were not my genetic child. 

However, I am not belittling the meaning nor importance of trying to have your own child by your own egg. I too grieve for that child (that I have never had & may never have) but I have come to see the two things as different whilst the same. Both (a child with DE or a child with OE) seem to me something completely amazingly wonderful (I am lost for words). Not having our own genetic child is ofcourse a loss, but having a child with DE would be such a gift! We would be blessed with either.

Hope that makes sense! It is a very personal decision & getting your head around DE has been part of our very long (& arduous!) journey! Good luck with yours. The New Hope clinic sounds very good & I look forward to hearing how you get on. I will let you know how our Fet goes & beyond.


----------



## Jupiter2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Helen3,
Thank you, thank you, thank you for your latest post! This morning I was thinking almost the exact same thing. I was thinking about my 3 cats and 2 dogs that I love as if they are my children and, obviously, they're not my biological children. If I can love them, why couldn't I love a child from a DE? I'm sure it would be just as you described. Thank you for expressing my own thoughts - much better than I ever could have!!! I think you have just helped me over one of my hurdles.  
Now I can go into mini-ivf knowing it's not my only option and maybe I can get past my reservations about DE. I'm so grateful I've bumped into you on FF.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello Jupiter again,
I'm so glad my words were helpful. You never know when you post something because not knowing the other person in order to really understand their feelings & circumstances, it would ofcourse be so easy to put your foot in it. 

Anyway...one thing I wanted to add is that we also looked into adoption but this has sadly not worked out. However, one of the things on our adoption journey that I came to realise was that my number one priority, for me anyway, (next to putting the interests of any child 1st) was being able to raise a child, even if that child were not mine/ours genetically. It took me a lot of time & soul searching to come to this realisation (& that is not to say that many other issues are not important too, just not at the very top of the list), & ofcourse I appreciate & respect that this might not be how others feel. At the end of the day, having the joy of a child in your life & being that child's parent, whether that comes about through OE, DE, ED, adoption and/or surrogacy etc, is, I think what matters (to us anyway), next to doing everything in your power to ensure your child is happy & secure.

Finally, you may not be ready for this given that you are still trying with your OE, but have you looked at the Donor sperm/eggs board? In particular, there are some recent threads - 'A difficult day' & 'Counselling for donor cycle' which may resonate with you. I have found the more I read on FF the more I understand - not just useful info & advice from others, but also understanding myself, ie. what it is I really want/need/fear etc 

I'm glad too that I bumped into you here. Here's to 2011 being our year!!!
Take care


----------



## Ko Ko (May 14, 2012)

Hi there,


Your post is very encouraging.  I've looked at the New Hope Hospital website and it sounds promising.  Did you telephone them first to get the ball rolling?  I've just been through my first IVF where I only produced three follicles and only one was good enough to use.  I ovulated before I got to the hospital and have now been told that due to my v low ovarian reserve, might never succeed through IVF.  Like most they have suggested DE, which, like you, I'm just not ready for yet.  I'm 40 BTW but looks like I have the ovaries of a shrivelled prune!  I'm in Manchester and went to the local BMI clinic.  Am thoroughly disheartened by it all.  Looks like we don't have great IVF clinics up here. 
Could I ask you how you went about getting your local clinic to link with the NY hospital?  Have they tailored the treatment to you then?  It's all so so difficult, and it just doesn't seem to make sense to force your body to try to produce 15 plus eggs when all we actually need is one! 

Thank God for places like this and for people like you who are brave enough to share this emotional experience.  It's so difficult to talk to other people and actually, I'd rather not have lots of people knowing. It just makes it harder when it doesn't work.  Even my partner can't quite know how it feels to be a woman and told that you might not be able to have your own child.  

I'm really looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all,
I just read this post and was quite interested. My situation at the moment is that I did my 1st IVF last year and got 8 eggs, 4 fertilised, but it didn't work out. Then I saw Zita West and she suggested we kept trying naturally. Then we got pregnant but miscarried (this takes us to January 2012). 
I am now at The Lister on a different protocol and not really responding so far. I have 6 follicles at the moment but only one is growing so it looks like I may not be responding so perhaps this is the way forward for me too. 
I am very confused but would also be interested in which UK clinics are linked to the New Hope NY clinic if any. I wonder if Zita West might be as she is very holistic in her approach...

Thanks for keeping me hopeful,

QB
x


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm not familiar with the New Hope protocol, but it sounds like natural cycle IVF which they do at create london. http://www.createhealth.org/fertility-treatments-services/ivf-fertility-treatments/natural-cycle-ivf/
I'm not sure what their stats are but it might be worth looking. I did several cycles with them some years ago, but it didn't work out for me.
Lilo x

/links


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Lilo,
Thanks for the feedback. I just had a look at your link  
Sorry to hear it didn't work for you...did you find out the reason it failed? (hope you don't mind me asking)
I am trying to figure out if I would respond better to it than normal IVF...
QB


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Queen Bee, my cycles were already starting to be a bit erratic by then, and I had four false starts, and one cycle which got to egg collection, but they couldn't find an egg.  So I guess I'm not a good test case!
It's much cheaper because there are so few drugs and I think it's worth a go.

Lilo xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all. thought i would jump in too - here is a link to a consolidated post i did a while back. You may find the last paragragh interesting on an alternative spin on ivf that my cousin did. Another thing - I did some more reading on supplements and now think that the CoQ10 and L'arginine played even more of a part than previously thought (as well as DHEA and aspirin).
Good luck

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268692.0


----------



## Queen_Bee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks ladies,

Goodness there's so much to take in, isn't there? I am on supplements provided by the foresight organisation but haven't even heard of all these other ones! Perhaps I should also be taking them?
I am in my 2WW from IUI and had my AMH done again - waiting to find out if it has dropped as I wasn't responding to the protocol they gave me. I get so anxious, but have to remember that there are a lot of avenues to explore before giving up.

QB xx


----------

